# Jay Cutlers Pre-Contest Diet



## heavy (Oct 4, 2004)

I thought it was cool that he posted it on his site, here is the link.

http://www.jaycutler.com/sub/nutrition.htm

I was watching his video the other day as well, and he eats 300g simple carbs post training, followed by another carb meal one hour later. Insane. This guy is 297lb off season....


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Heavy - Cutler ..*

Heavy,

Great info on Cutler's diet ... what a freakin' animal!! 11 meals a day on off-season .. lol!! I'm certain though he must throw in a Big Mac or two every so often .. you think? ;-)

Stumpy


----------



## heavy (Oct 5, 2004)

Stumpy_41 said:
			
		

> I'm certain though he must throw in a Big Mac or two every so often .. you think? ;-)
> 
> Stumpy



He must...the man is a beast, and he hardly looks fat even at 297lbs.


----------



## jsjs24 (Oct 6, 2004)

11 meals but most are protein drinks. WTF does he mean "low carb day" and "extremely low carb day?" Rice and oatmeal are loaded in carbs.


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Cutler "low carb"*

I hear ya .. I saw that that when I was reading it asking myself the same thing you stated. 

I wonder what he considered "low"?? hmm ...  

Hey anyone know of a place that might list BB's of the past .. what they are doing now? If they are still alive?!! 

I've always wondered what happened to people like Bev Francis, Mike Ashley, Tom Platz, Lee Haney ... 

Stumpy


----------

